# Dadi Park, Belgium, December 2010



## King Al

Dadi Park opened as a fun park in 1949. It had more than a million visitors a year at its peak. Sadly, due to spiralling maintenance costs and a kid losing its arm while riding The Nautic Jet ride (pic 10) in 2002. The park shut down in 2003.

Visited with Mr Bones, Havoc and Jaff

http://web.archive.org/web/20011211200715/www.dadipark.be/pages/nlpretpark.html

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13


----------



## mr_bones

Excellent shots there Al, quite a good place to chill out and surprisingly deserted!

Some of mine:


----------



## King Al

The Pics look great Mr B, none of my shots of the train came out particularly well so i'm glad you got such a good one


----------



## Grosh

I went to Dadi Park in 1976 with my school in Dewsbury while on a French exchange with children from Roubaix, France. I bought loads of packets of Stimerol chewing gum from a shop just outside the park because they didn't sell it in France anywhere just weird Hollywood peach gum. All the kids made jokes about Dadizele (Daddy's Hell) Ha..not.

It's so sad to see it like this. We had never seen a park like it with the potentially lethal bridge runs putting the fear of God into us.

Great Pictures though! Thanks


----------



## Derelict-UK

You drove on to the Go Karts?? LOL

We went over in the height of summer, as you say a very leisurely (and slightly surreal) explore.

We bumped into a couple of local BMX kids but I would have expected more kids (and damage) for how close the village is to it.

We didn't see the train, where was that parked?


----------



## klempner69

Excellant shots from you both.Did anyone chance the bridge?


----------



## Foxylady

Great stuff, Al & Mr B. It looks especially deserted and forlorn in the winter. Love pic 9, Al...very ethereal and otherwordly.


----------



## mr_bones

King Al said:


> The Pics look great Mr B, none of my shots of the train came out particularly well so i'm glad you got such a good one



Cheers Al, the train had a fair amount of glare on it for such a grey day.



Grosh said:


> I went to Dadi Park in 1976 with my school in Dewsbury while on a French exchange with children from Roubaix, France. I bought loads of packets of Stimerol chewing gum from a shop just outside the park because they didn't sell it in France anywhere just weird Hollywood peach gum. All the kids made jokes about Dadizele (Daddy's Hell) Ha..not.
> 
> It's so sad to see it like this. We had never seen a park like it with the potentially lethal bridge runs putting the fear of God into us.
> 
> Great Pictures though! Thanks



It must be quite odd to see it in this overgrown state, thanks for sharing your story




Derelict-UK said:


> You drove on to the Go Karts?? LOL
> 
> We went over in the height of summer, as you say a very leisurely (and slightly surreal) explore.
> 
> We bumped into a couple of local BMX kids but I would have expected more kids (and damage) for how close the village is to it.
> 
> We didn't see the train, where was that parked?



This is my second trip here in recent times and the park was really full in October, but totally deserted this time round.

This is a pretty weedy video of me driving out of the track 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7jlNtaY3OE[/nomedia]



klempner69 said:


> Excellant shots from you both.Did anyone chance the bridge?



Yep! Really slippery, Jaff and Havoc are mad!








Foxylady said:


> Great stuff, Al & Mr B. It looks especially deserted and forlorn in the winter. Love pic 9, Al...very ethereal and otherwordly.



Cheers Foxy - it took on quite a different atmosphere in the mist and ice.


----------



## professor frink

Nice work guys, looks like it was well worth the journey.


----------



## Em_Ux

This place looks great. Have always fancied doing somewhere like this.

That bridge is crazy!

Great shots guys


----------

